# Rheem power vent heater



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone know off hand how to reset the Rheem power vent heaters when someone has a flammable Vapor incident? someone was painting and it tripped it. I am hoping a reset will do the trick.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I think those have the oil filled glass TRD...they may have a replacement now but last I heard they did not.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

This one has a thermal disc or sort and the control needs to be reset. Was done once last year from another painting thing from the GC now the HO did it and tripped it and I can't remember the sequence.


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

It has a honeycomb type off roll off sensor at front bottom of heater.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You could call the help line over in India. :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they have tempted fate twice????*

they have actually painted enough to get that thing
to trip....what were they doing both times spraying 
laquer thinner near the heater or something???

thats a real good question... I will ask my Rheem Rep tomorrow morning about this and see what he thinks,,,,

I think that the third time its gonna burn down the home


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you sure they aren't in there huffin...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

What error code was it flashing? 2/1


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok back up. Whats the model number of said Rheem powervent water heater? And if available I would like the first 4 digits of the serial number please sir. Looks like the new gardian power vent models do have the trd (oil filled galss vile) along with another ECO device that is resetable. If its an older non fvir heater I have the service bulletins on them.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Which bulletins TM? I was unaware that any of the PV heaters had TRD's. I thought they all had flammable vapor sensors only. Did I understand you correctly? Some do and some do not have the TRD's?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If it has the little sensor that has a few holes in the front then the sensor needs to be replaced. I ran into this a while back on a 1 year old Rheem that Rheem asked me to do the job for them. Same issue the fumes from the paint tripped it, and I was told by Rheem that the sensor is a one shot deal, once tripped it needs to be replaced. I cant recall what I paid for the part but it was under 20 bucks.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Call Rheem and simply ask them for help. I have never had any problems with getting what I needed from them. If new parts are involved and it's under warranty, most of the time they will arrive within 2 days and I know they have sent some things next day air. The last time I called them about a power vent issue the tsr asked me if I would like a copy of all power vent troubleshooting guides Rheem has produced. I said "I sure would", and when I got home that afternoon they were in my email. They've always been helpful to me although I haven't called them very much. I don't see power vents that often and so when I do I just don't even fool around, I just call Rheem and they walk me through the diagnostic. I really don't have to know anything about them. So far they have produced the correct diagnosis every time I have called.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Which bulletins TM? I was unaware that any of the PV heaters had TRD's. I thought they all had flammable vapor sensors only. Did I understand you correctly? Some do and some do not have the TRD's?


 Thats the way i understood it.....take a look at the guardian powervent water heater breakdown. I have books on almost everything they make except for a few new models......thats why I asked him for the model number. Rheem will email you anything you want as smells said. I have a Rheem distributor book thats about 4" thick complete with diagnostic trouble shooting.sizing for various specific commercial applications...EVERYTHING! It was printed when the guardian water heaters came out..but it does not have the guardian powervent models in it.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok, I was asking about the heater for my brother who at the time was out on a job and it was after hours so he asked me to look online. He got ahold of the rep. and the rep said the sensor can be good sometimes for 2-3 times and he should try the reset first and gave him the info on how to do that. He reset it and it worked. It turns out the HO was painting a couple of doors with oil base paint on the floor right next to the heater. He said he will email my the reset instructions and I will post it in the lounge or Pm anyone that would like them.


----------

